# Hurricane Katia.



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

According to the news theres a hurricane heading this way and is supposed to hit most of the country on Monday.

Make sure you're all prepared and rabbits are in safe places where they can't be injured or have their home blown around.

I for one will be bringing the trio in to camp in the bathroom for Monday to be safe. If its as bad as expected the shed won't survive the winds or will be damaged and I don't want to risk my babies being injured or worse.

It will probably turn out to be nothing but better safe than sorry.

Hurricane Katia UK: 80mph amber alert storm warning | Mail Online


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Good thread Kammie. I don't have any outdoor pets but I know a few people who do so I will be mentioning to them about safety etc. 

Hope everyone's pets keep safe.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Posted on a reminder to my friends on facebook. Thanks Kammie. The wind is picking up here in Yorkshire xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Crikey, thank you Kammie, will spread the word!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah we've nailed down the chicken coop roof (it was removable for cleaning purposes yet secure as far as foxes and things go but is now safely permanently attached) the duck coop is a solid unit and very low to the ground and safe for them during the night

I'm just a bit concerned about during the day? because I'm at work 9-5 (that's a one off for me!) and my mum will be out until 1pm. . . the ducks and chickens are free range in the garden and I worry they will get blown around. . .but then again there are plenty of very sheltered areas in the garden with walls and things so I'm sure they will find a nice safe place. . .we've just made sure everything that can be blown around (and may hit them) is in the garage. (e.g. tables and chairs)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

is this starting from tonight? or all day tomorrow? My land ladys sending her handy man over monday or tues and I cant risk having the guys inside


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As far as I'm aware its not going to be that bad in the South but the North, Scotland and Ireland are going to get it quite bad. Its supposed to be all day tomorrow, I've checked the met office site and they advice people in the North be prepared all day tomorrow for high winds and rain. 

We should all be ok as now its thought just to be bad storms rather than a proper hurricane.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> is this starting from tonight? or all day tomorrow? My land ladys sending her handy man over monday or tues and I cant risk having the guys inside


perhaps call your landlady in the morning and just ask if you can put them in the bathroom or wherever there is a hard floor? just literally for the day? do you have any temporary indoor cages you could put them in just so she can't complain about them being loose in the house?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gah I've got to drive along the motorway tomorrow. . .I hate cross winds 

my dad is a HGV driver as well  I worry when the weather is bad, lorries turn over every day whether it's windy or not so touch wood he'll be okay and avoid the windiest areas tomorrow


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

For everyone to keep an eye on the weather.
Met Office: UK: latest weather


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

We had awful winds in Leicester (East Midlands) yesterday! It's blown a few trees over & the usual branches & whatnot. We're lucky, we missed the worst of it.. I don't think many people realised that was what the winds were from though. It's been a little windy today, but nothing compared to yesterday. 

Hope everyone's pets are safe & warm x


----------

